# Tattoo artists



## Guest

Can anyone please advise if they know of any tattoo shops in Dubai - I have been informed it's not illegal out here

Thanks


----------



## marc

I thought it was illegal, 

There are no tattoo shops here, if they are it will be undercover in Deira or somewhere in Al Quoz.


----------



## Guest

marc said:


> I thought it was illegal,
> 
> There are no tattoo shops here, if they are it will be undercover in Deira or somewhere in Al Quoz.


OK thanks Marc - I seem to be getting conflicting info regarding the legalities


----------



## jander13

haha, i bet it would be fun getting an undercover tattoo done in al quoz. There must be a few part time laborer part time tattoo artists.


----------



## marc

Go to Goa in India, they have loads of tattoo places - beautiful place as well.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Tattoo parlours are illegal but is possible to get a tattoo done, although the artists work from their homes.

Ronaldo Tattooist - Facebook 

All I can say is a friend got a tattoo done with him and she was happy with his work.


----------



## wandabug

There are no tattoo shops as it is illegal, but a few artists have set up and will come to your house, there is one russian guy that i know of but he is so ridicously expensive it would be cheaper to fly to Goa or (as I did ) Thailand, have a holiday and tattoo at the same time!


----------



## Guest

dizzyizzy said:


> Tattoo parlours are illegal but is possible to get a tattoo done, although the artists work from their homes.
> 
> Ronaldo Tattooist - Facebook
> 
> All I can say is a friend got a tattoo done with him and she was happy with his work.


Thanks Dizzy


----------



## stewart

There was a thread about 12 months ago on this. I had a phone number PM'd to me of a tatooist from that thread, if any remembers Big Dave.
Could possibly dig that out if required.


----------



## gerrit

Out of curiosity: is only the process of tattooing illegal, or is it also illegal to have a visable tattoo? Because I can imagine there must be quite a few expats who already had a tattoo prior to moving to the UAE. 


Actually, tattooing as a whole (except for Henna based tattoos I believe) are haram according to Islam, because they are considered body modifications and thus changing the creation of Allah. It is against Jewish law as well, even though several of my Israeli friends have quite a lot of tattoos (big enough that you can't miss them).


----------



## stewart

It is ok we can have tatoos.
It's not that bad here.


----------



## Guest

stewart said:


> There was a thread about 12 months ago on this. I had a phone number PM'd to me of a tatooist from that thread, if any remembers Big Dave.
> Could possibly dig that out if required.


Would be great thanks Stewart


----------



## Elphaba

There is no law about having tattoos on your body, but there are times and places when it is not appropriate for them to be on show, as it is anywhere.

-


----------



## gerrit

Elphaba said:


> There is no law about having tattoos on your body, but there are times and places when it is not appropriate for them to be on show, as it is anywhere.
> 
> -


Some tattoos are hard to hide (eg a small star on the hands or in the neck for example) ; someone may have had this tattoo already for years prior to relocating to another country. 

PS: I don't have tattoos myself although I have considered it in the past. But I have a bit of a dislike (aka fear) for needles ... Pity because, if done within the right proportions, tattoos can look quite pretty IMO. It just seems a bit painful to have it done.


----------



## stewart

Elphaba said:


> There is no law about having tattoos on your body, but there are times and places when it is not appropriate for them to be on show, as it is anywhere.
> 
> -


Very correct Elphaba, but unfortuantly some just can not be hidden, and there are plenty of expats here in that situation.
Especially some of the Aussie boys i know.


----------



## Rebecca s-g

Elphaba said:


> There is no law about having tattoos on your body, but there are times and places when it is not appropriate for them to be on show, as it is anywhere.
> 
> -


i have lots of tattoos and i have not found any problems in having them on show in fact i find people have made a lot of nice comments about them ..


----------



## Dubai 2106

Who ever is doing this , make sure he is using clean equipments, ..Potential places to transfer diseases


----------



## stewart

Dubai 2106 said:


> Who ever is doing this , make sure he is using clean equipments, ..Potential places to transfer diseases


That is just commen sense mate.
Or just stupidity to put yourself in a dangerous position.


----------



## siaki

*goa???*



marc said:


> Go to Goa in India, they have loads of tattoo places - beautiful place as well.


go to hell instead... better than Goa! who wants to get a tatto in India???
drink a glass of drinking water and you will get sick... imagine a tatto LOL


----------



## indoMLA

siaki said:


> go to hell instead... better than Goa! who wants to get a tatto in India???
> drink a glass of drinking water and you will get sick... imagine a tatto LOL


Wow. Good on you for resurrecting a nearly 2 year old thread to post something stupid. What is wrong with Goa? You are saying and assuming that there are not spots in Goa that are clean and where you can get a tattoo? I am sure there are lots of Indian with tats so I imagine they would want to get a tattoo in India. :tongue1:


----------



## siaki

I did this tatto yesterday in Dubai... still lil red... http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...51190_100001438878768_852200_1686205070_n.jpg


----------



## anne_m

dizzyizzy said:


> Tattoo parlours are illegal but is possible to get a tattoo done, although the artists work from their homes.
> 
> Ronaldo Tattooist - Facebook
> 
> All I can say is a friend got a tattoo done with him and she was happy with his work.


Just checked out Ronaldo's work on FB and what I have seen looks amazing. Definitely be getting in touch. My hubby had a tat done out here a year or so ago, unfort the filling in wasn't done very well so healed patchy - alas being Dubai the tattoo artist is no longer here to fix it :-/


----------



## BedouGirl

siaki said:


> I did this tatto yesterday in Dubai... still lil red... http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/395997_289401034451190_100001438878768_852200_1686205070_n.jpg


Out of interest, how much did you pay?


----------



## siaki

bedougirl said:


> out of interest, how much did you pay?


500


----------



## linktoshyju

siaki said:


> go to hell instead... better than Goa! who wants to get a tatto in India???
> drink a glass of drinking water and you will get sick... imagine a tatto LOL


why in the world do u think hell is better than goa .no body here gets sick by drinking water...i have a tattoo myself which was done here in my place not in Goa though ....there are some best tattoo artists found here.......dont comment on something for which u have no clue...


----------

